# What Induction kit for 1998 A3 1.8T?



## Scathe (Apr 13, 2003)

I've got conflicting reports about whether I should use a kit at all on this car, some people say it will confuse the MAF sensor or somesuch. Is this true? should I just get panel filter like the K+N filtercharger? Would I notice any benefit? Thanks!
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0">


----------

